# First national cover!



## tirediron

Okay, it's not Time, Newsweek or Sport's Illustrated, but it is still a national magazine.  Veritas is the magazine of the Royal Military College of Canada...







Interestingly enough, the magazine editor found the image right here on TPF in my post back here.


----------



## Peeb

Nice!!


----------



## MSnowy

Cool John, Congrats


----------



## JustJazzie

Wow! Congratulations!!! That is fantastic news!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## limr

So stinkin' cool, John!


----------



## PropilotBW

Congrats!


----------



## waday

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## robbins.photo

Woohoo!  That is like mega super amazing cool.  Cpngrats John.

So does these mean you'll start getting good tables and nice restaurants now?


----------



## ak_

Good cover!


----------



## Ysarex

Congrats!

Joe


----------



## tirediron

Peeb said:


> Nice!!


Thanks! 


MSnowy said:


> Cool John, Congrats


Thank-you!


JustJazzie said:


> Wow! Congratulations!!! That is fantastic news!


Thanks Jazzie!


480sparky said:


>


Cheers!


limr said:


> So stinkin' cool, John!


Thanks Lenny


PropilotBW said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


waday said:


> Congrats! That's awesome!


Thanks man!


robbins.photo said:


> Woohoo!  That is like mega super amazing cool.  Cpngrats John.
> 
> So does these mean you'll start getting good tables and nice restaurants now?


Thanks Banana-breath; yeah, on the way home today I got the first waiting spot at the McDonald's drive-through instead of my usual one at the end!


ak_ said:


> Good cover!


Thanks! 


Ysarex said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Derrel

Hey, cool beans!!! Good for you,man!


----------



## baturn

Congratulations, John!


----------



## Vtec44

Congrats!!!


----------



## JoeW

I guess this means we can all say we knew you back when, before you were shooting covers, letting it all go to your head (oops, that's from being a moderator!).

Seriously though...nice photo, lovely accomplishment, go feel proud.  And then go shoot another cover.


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> Hey, cool beans!!! Good for you,man!


Thanks Derrel, appreciate that!


baturn said:


> Congratulations, John!


Thanks Brian!


Vtec44 said:


> Congrats!!!


Cheers!


JoeW said:


> I guess this means we can all say we knew you back when, before you were shooting covers, letting it all go to your head (oops, that's from being a moderator!).
> 
> Seriously though...nice photo, lovely accomplishment, go feel proud.  And then go shoot another cover.


  Thanks dude!


----------



## Woodsman

Congrats, I can see that well deserved smile all the way from across the country


----------



## sm4him

OUTstanding, John! And well deserved. Your portrait work of some of the older military gents should find their way to a magazine somewhere as well, they are one of my all-time favorite series.

Just don't forget us little people now that you're famous!


----------



## ronlane

Congrats.


----------



## astroNikon

Super-Duper Congratulations John !!


----------



## Raj_55555

Awesome John, congratulations! It was well deserved


----------



## JacaRanda

Oh what a feeling........you must have.  Congrats!


----------



## KmH

There ya go! 
Congrats!


----------



## pjaye

Congrats John! (For a minute there, I thought you were at the Royal Military college in my town, I was about to get really pissed that I didn't know you were in town. But you weren't. So we're all good)


----------



## tirediron

Woodsman said:


> Congrats, I can see that well deserved smile all the way from across the country


Cheers! 


sm4him said:


> OUTstanding, John! And well deserved. Your portrait work of some of the older military gents should find their way to a magazine somewhere as well, they are one of my all-time favorite series.
> 
> Just don't forget us little people now that you're famous!


Thank-you Sharon!  


ronlane said:


> Congrats.


Thanks Ron!


astroNikon said:


> Super-Duper Congratulations John !!


Thank-kindly fellow Nikonian!


Raj_55555 said:


> Awesome John, congratulations! It was well deserved


Thanks Raj!!!


JacaRanda said:


> Oh what a feeling........you must have.  Congrats!


I might have to confess to a little internal happiness! 


KmH said:


> There ya go!
> Congrats!


Thanks much, Keith!


symplybarb said:


> Congrats John! (For a minute there, I thought you were at the Royal Military college in my town, I was about to get really pissed that I didn't know you were in town. But you weren't. So we're all good)


Well, for that I'm glad!   Thanks Barb!


----------



## oldhippy

tirediron said:


> Okay, it's not Time, Newsweek or Sport's Illustrated, but it is still a national magazine.  Veritas is the magazine of the Royal Military College of Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, the magazine editor found the image right here on TPF in my post back here.


John that is one great picture. It's easy to see why it was chosen. Congrats. Ed


----------



## manaheim

Congrats!!!


----------



## snowbear

Congrat's.
'at's a braw hielan' laddie!


----------



## Jasii

Wondrous John, The pipes have just begun mate


----------



## weepete

Well done mate!


----------



## tirediron

manaheim said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks WLB*

*Window-licking bunny


snowbear said:


> Congrat's.
> 'at's a braw hielan' laddie!


Hoot mon'



Jasii said:


> Wondrous John, The pipes have just begun mate


Thanks Jasii!



weepete said:


> Well done mate!


 Cheers!


----------



## tirediron

oldhippy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it's not Time, Newsweek or Sport's Illustrated, but it is still a national magazine.  Veritas is the magazine of the Royal Military College of Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, the magazine editor found the image right here on TPF in my post back here.
> 
> 
> 
> John that is one great picture. It's easy to see why it was chosen. Congrats. Ed
Click to expand...

 Thanks Ed!


----------



## manaheim

What's WLB? lol


----------



## Gary A.

Congrats!


----------



## tirediron

manaheim said:


> What's WLB? lol


*Window-licking Bunny!*


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Gary!


----------



## EIngerson

Awesome Tirediron!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mmaria

tirediron said:


> Interestingly enough, the magazine editor found the image right here on TPF in my post back here.


what!? There are some other people except few of us here on TPF!?


anyway...


----------



## Big Mike

Way to go John, you deserve it.


----------



## julianliu

Congratulations, John! 
Now it's time to grab some beers to celebrate!


----------



## tirediron

EIngerson said:


> Awesome Tirediron!! Congrats!!!!


Thanks, man!



mmaria said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, the magazine editor found the image right here on TPF in my post back here.
> 
> 
> 
> what!? There are some other people except few of us here on TPF!?
> 
> 
> anyway...
Click to expand...

Surprising as it is, yes, apparently there are.   Thanks!



Big Mike said:


> Way to go John, you deserve it.


Thanks Mike!



julianliu said:


> Congratulations, John!
> Now it's time to grab some beers to celebrate!


You think I waited?   Thanks!


----------



## kdthomas

Congratulations, you totally earned it with that photo.


----------



## zombiesniper

That's awesome.


----------



## tirediron

kdthomas said:


> Congratulations, you totally earned it with that photo.


Thanks!


zombiesniper said:


> That's awesome.


Thanks Alec!


----------



## DanOstergren

Congrats!


----------



## runnah

Good work sir.


----------



## tirediron

Thanks Dan, Runnah!


----------



## spacefuzz

Very cool congrats!


----------



## knswee

Congrats, must have been suprise  to see that.

ken


----------



## twocolor

So well deserved!  Congratulations!


----------



## tirediron

spacefuzz said:


> Very cool congrats!


Thanks!



knswee said:


> Congrats, must have been suprise  to see that.
> 
> ken


 Fortunately not; the editors discussed it all with me in advance, properly and professionally, but it was still cool to actually see the magazine in-hand!



twocolor said:


> So well deserved!  Congratulations!


 Thanks TC!


----------



## hopdaddy

Sending My Congrats ,as well !


----------



## NancyMoranG

How did I miss this post? Wow, very neat, congrats!


----------



## tirediron

hopdaddy said:


> Sending My Congrats ,as well !


Thanks!


NancyMoranG said:


> How did I miss this post? Wow, very neat, congrats!


Thanks Nancy!


----------



## rexbobcat

Congrats!

Are bagpipes traditional to the Canadian military? The American military uses bugles,  trumpets and drums. Just curious.


----------



## tirediron

rexbobcat said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are bagpipes traditional to the Canadian military? The American military uses bugles,  trumpets and drums. Just curious.


 Thanks Rex - yes, Canada has a long tradition of affilitation with the Scots, and we maintain several Highland reginments.


----------



## nhilcissistic

That's amazing!

I think I've made the right decision to join this forum then! I'll work on my photography skills and maybe one day, sooner or later, someone will notice me from this site and help me be big. (hah! I wish!)

Congrats!


----------



## tirediron

nhilcissistic said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> I think I've made the right decision to join this forum then! I'll work on my photography skills and maybe one day, sooner or later, someone will notice me from this site and help me be big. (hah! I wish!)
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Griffeth

Jeez that's awesome, how long have you been shooting "professionally" (gotten published) ?


----------



## Watchful

Nice, the first published work is always a big step. Well done.


----------



## sashbar

Well deserved, congrats!


----------

